# Looking for xxxl full face DH helmet....big head.



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Guys I am looking for a (3xl) xxxl full face helmet. For reference I wear a Bern Brentwood XXXL and it fits, not loosely but just perfectly. As in barely, I use the thinnest pads with it. Front to back and side to side its a perfect fit.

So that puts me at about 63-64cm.....who do you know that makes a full face helmet that size? Price is not a concern, finding one is. I have looked at Kali, One and Fox. Kali is the closest.

Anyone else? There has to be someone, I had given up hope before until I found Bern for a good fitting skate lid type helmet.

edit: I also see a ton of lower priced motocross helmets in the xxxl range. Some actually fairly light weight too. GMAX has a good range. hmmmm....thoughts on using a moto helmet....I know there have been advocates for and against, but hell its my noggin and I want it protected.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Thought I would report back after doing some comparing for those looking for larger full face helmets,

GMAX and they have the XXXL weight on adult small 1141g - estimate that an adult XXXL 1300g
GMAX Helmets

One Industries up to an XXL and weight at 1350g - assume thats an adult large or medium.
XWING HELMET - Helmets - Bike

Feeling good about pulling the trigger on the GMAX, had a shop recommend them for big melon boys like me.

Anyone else have feedback.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

I wear a Bern Watts XXL with the hard hat (multi impact) padding that's slimmer than the eps padding, and it's a little tight. I'd guess my head is close to the same size as yours. For additional reference, I wear a POC Trabec XXL for trail. It's just a tad tight on my forehead with the thinnest padding.

For DH, until recently, I was wearing a 661 Hurricane Flight XXL DOT helmet, which fit great, but was too big to work with a neck brace. I recently ordered a Troy Lee D3 XXL from Dans Comp, because they had it in stock and I could try it on and return it if it was too small. To my surprise, it fit! It was a tad tight on my forehead at first, but after a couple of days it packed in, and now fits like a glove. It's super comfortable and crazy light compared to my DOT helmet. Might be worth a try, you could get lucky.

Otherwise, I'd say our on the right track with moto helmets. I have a friend with a huge melon wearing an HJC XXXL that works for him. Arai XXL also fit me well when I rode motorcycle.


----------



## RidingSeed (Jul 3, 2013)

Your big head(no offence, brother ) makes it cheaper. Companies are usually left with big sizes because there's not so many people like you in this world that actually ride a bike with a full face helmet.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks guys I found a few new 2013 xxxl GMAX moto helmets for way cheap on Ebay....like $70 delivered. Rally thinking I am going to pull the trigger. And the weight isn't that much off from a MTN bike helmet- my only real concern is the heat and ventilation. The GMAX has 19 vents, not bad. OK Going to buy it and report in later.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

OK So I actually pulled the trigger on the XXL not the XXXL GMAX GM7 moto helmet. Fit is tight but not uncomfortable- once the pads break down a bit it will be a perfect fit. 

XXL fitting for GMAX says its a 64-65cm or 8 to 8 1/4...agreed. For my melon front to back and side to side its a good fit. Man my cabeza is huge- oh well gotta live with the equipment I have been given.

Weight is typical of this type of moto helmet, I could find lighter easily but at 3x the price. No two ways around it though, the fact is its a big helmet for a big head.

Overall its a well priced moto helmet with good venting. Until I have time to fit and test and the money to find something more MTN bike oriented that fits, this will work perfectly.


----------

